# Open Source tankNET - Monitoring Devices & Software



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

*Idea:*

After looking at several systems that are out there, I decided that none offered the minimalist features I wanted in an electronic temperature and humidity monitoring system. Ease of expandability and cost effective sensors were also not already available. 

Since I already have tons of timers for lighting and misting, I didn't really feel the need to include their control in the system. However, I thought it would be essential to initially have at least one system in place to combat excess heat. My thought was to have a temperature triggered event that turned a fan(s) on and off.

*First Steps:*

I apologize in advance to Keith and Shawn for using a picture each of theirs w/o their permission, here is a link to the Arduino Form thread: http://www.arduino.cc/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1294594734

This thread briefly outlines the project. With the help of a _very_ helpful and patient volunteer I finally have most of a prototype complete.

The system is based around an Arduino Mega2560 with a proto-shield, XBee shield & XBee, and 2 SHT15 Temperature and humidity sensors. This device connects wirelessly to my PC via a XBee USB adapter. Total cost so far was around $275 (this is with 2 sensors already!).

*Costs Log:*

Ebay -
Arduino Mega2560 - ~$50
Arduino XBee Shield for Mega - $~13
Arduino XBee USB adapter - $22.50
Arduino LCD/16x2/Shield - ~$24

sparkfun.com-
Maxstream 1mW XBee RF Transceiver Modules - [email protected]/ea
SHT15 Sensor on Breakout board - [email protected]/ea (w ~+ $3 ea for ethernet adapters)

This list does not include the relay, relay PCB, misc. wires, or shipping.

With the Arduino Mega capable of handling 20+ sensor inputs additional sensors are going to be less than $50 each.

*Where we are now:

*I got this nice small package in the mail this weekend.










At the very top we have the SHT15's connected via a ~3ft wire to female ethernet adapters. So the sensor can more easily fit through existing vents I think that the sensor housing should be added in-viv. Perhaps hide the wires by making them look like a vine by rolling them in silicone and then pressing in coco fiber. Maybe make a housing for the sensor out of a film canister with slits cut into it?

In the middle is the Arduino stack. Mega on the bottom, protoshield, XBee shield, and the XBee itself on top with the #2 on it. You can also see the rather unwieldy female ethernet adapters attached to the protoshield.

To the left of the Arduino stack is an extra XBee shield.

Starting on the bottom left is the LCD/Shield (cheap chinese knock off stuff, not working ATM), the XBee USB Adapter, and a relay to trigger a fan. Although I have been assured that it will work, I might end up using one of these: Powerswitch tail + extras ID: 268 - $18.95 : Adafruit Industries, Unique & fun DIY electronics and kits , instead of hacking apart power cables.

Side shot of "stack"










*Coming Up Next:

*The Windows application that communicates with the Arduino and the accompanying SQL database files the program uses to log the data. As well as the Arduino code's .pde file.

Whew, that's it for tonight. More to come!


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm working on a similar system but was probably going to go with the Netduino Plus so that I can use it as a web server and monitor/control everything over the web.

-subscribed!


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Ah, nice. I'm a total fresh fish when it comes to Arduino stuff.

I'm doing a little bit of final tweaking, but later tonight/tomorrow I will have the application and SQL files for those who want it.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

I have the files for anyone who might want them. I'm just having a bit of trouble with the application connecting to the SQL database.


----------



## JBE (Nov 16, 2012)

I realize this is a bit old, but did this ever get put into your tank? If so, I'm curious how the SHT15s are holding up long term?


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

They never got put in and are incompatible with the ReefAngel I got. I would have probably coated everything but the sensor in hot glue or the like, then put it inside of a film canister with slits.


----------

